# Moved case inside closed cabinet



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

Pops moved his computer into a cabinet in a new desk. The only ventilation is a 1-inch x 18-inch vertical slit in the back for cords etc. After a few hours it overheated and "was acting funny". It was hot inside the cabinet when he opened it. Ok duh.

I'm visiting Pops this weekend and he wants me to fix the problem. I don't know all the details of what fans etc until I get there.

Anyways I said I might try mounting a fan inside the closed cabinet aimed to blow air out the slit.

Does this have some probability of working? Are there off-the-shelf heat exchange solutions for computers inside confined closed spaces?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If it were me I would get it out of there, even if you exhaust hot air out of the enclosure you still in all prop ability would also have to get cool air in, thus another fan, I can't see it being worth the bother


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Liquid cooling comes to mind as you can have the radiator outside of the cabinet. On the other hand, though, you also have the PSU exhausting heat into the cabinet. New machines simply can't be confined unless special provisions are made to accomodate the heat.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave: Leave that unit in there & there's less work for the vacuum cleaner,because it'll suck in dirty,dusty air from above the floor. You don't say in post wright1jd the "altitude" of the cabinet enclosure. I'm guessing the computer case was installed in a side cabinet under a computer desktop/desk close to the floor with a tall,narrow door. If he insists on the present location,I'd probably cut the middle panel out of the door & install a fine dust filter(panty hose works great) and open up the rear of the enclosure to the same diminsions. Computers love the cooler air close to the floor anywhere,but contamination becomes a big issue. I would definately think about an exhaust fan at the rear of the cabinet,something big,slow,and by it's nature not very loud. One 120mm fan should work;mount it at highest point of cabinet interior. Maybe an old speaker grill might look acceptable?


----------



## wright1jd (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input. Dad decided in the end to just move the computer outside of the desk's cabinet, not wanting to cut up his brand new piece of furniture.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

*pop*

ray: give pops a hug for me. Talked to my ole man a few hours ago,I thought he was goin' nuts last time I seen him. He was simply distraught because he can't be superman anymore. We're both diesel mechanics;my back said "we're done w/trucks" about 10 yrs. ago. Everything related to trucks is heavy. He said "if joe puts you in a corner with a cummins,would u like that?" Damned right I would! I'd love to work on trucks again;I've built a few. 10 &13 speed Fuller transmissions,Eaton rears(Rockwells are designed to self-destruct),Holland 5th wheel,blah,blah. Personally,I keep my pc next 2 my lcd monitor. It's easy to look at the fan controller/temp. monitor & it's cpu is close to mine in altitude. You'll be alright. :winkone of the ntc400's I built was torn down because of oil consumption,500 thousand miles)Yeah,the truck had only one driver.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave:Guess what? I got to see my ole man today. Yeah,u can bet I hugged him. He's 70 something;VA hospital gave him laser surgery years ago to correct nearsightedness. Made him legally blind. But the fella ain't dumb or lazy. Sold him full oxygen & acetylene spare tanks I'll never need;he'll make make $ on them. He still likes to hang around truck shops & get his hands grubby. You r fortunate your pops can still see well enough to behold the 'net.Buy him an illuminated keyboard(if not he has?) and a fast lcd monitor. Big,slow fans running from a easy-to-read 5 1/4" display wouldn't hurt. I like to see respect for furniture;I don't mind bastardizing newer chipboard crap. I had a great weekend. :wave:


----------

